# Folks...I need some guidance......



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

This is the first post for me on this forum, and I need some guidance. Heres the deal. 
This has been bothering me for sometime and yesterday I just about blew a gasket. a couple of persons i know that keeps claiming to be a christian. Reads daily devotionals, quotes scripture, attends church, makes comments and sends emails of christan subjects. Sounds like a devoted christan huh?
Well one of the persons is known to have cheated on their spouse on a couple of occations and the other so called christan is gay. They are friends of a familly member, and that is how I met them.
Well this familly member talks with these folks about problems (have known each other for many years as I understand) and these folks responce is that it "is not christan like" or " a good christan would not be that way" to certain situations that are discussed with out knowing the other side of the story.
My question is how can these folks judge what is,or is not. " christan behavor" living the life style that they do.
I have always believed "to walk the walk and talk the talk type of thing, and to me this seems as about two faced as can be.
Am i missing something or not? I have of course just bit my tounge many times in the past, to prevent a an altercation but my patance is wearing very thin with this.
What is one to do?
Thanks for letting me vent a bit.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

You don't have to agree with or like what others do, but there is only ONE whose judgement is final. Judge not lest ye be judged......................... I can't stand a hypocrite either!!

Jeff


----------



## JHooks (Feb 8, 2006)

There are way too many of these same examples to shake a stick at. Which brings me the scripture....... 
*Matt 7:2-4* For with what judgment you judge, you will be judged; and with the measure you use, it will be measured back to you. 3 And why do you look at the speck in your brother's eye, but do not consider the plank in your own eye? 4 Or how can you say to your brother, 'Let me remove the speck from your eye'; and look, a plank _is_ in your own eye?

The fact is, we are all "works in progress". We need to first examine our own lives in the light of what the scripture says, and NOT what we want it to say. You know what I mean?

It is always easier to see anothers faults instead of looking at your own. There are also false doctrines out there that people follow regarding things such as sexual purity or the lack thereof. As well as the perversion issue. They just want "religion" and they want it their way, NOT Gods way. So they take from the Word what they want, what makes them feel better, and leave out the rest that disagrees with their particular views on the topic!

The fact is, sin is sin regardless of the nature. We as people may view some sins as worse than others, but God doesn't. So to have any sin (specks) in our own lives, means that we are Not qualified to judge them either. The sad thing is their negative influence on others, and the way some people view christianty and christians because of it!

We have to pray for them, and not judge them in the same way that they are judging others.

God bless and may His mercy be with you when you have to deal with them. One thing you can do, is when they get started walk away.

Have a good day


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Al - I agree totaly. 

jhook. You hit the nail on the head. I have even mentioned them very words about bending the interpretation, and have even thought about the walk away move, but then again, I am looking at "not a christian thing to do" comment. I can just hear it now.
Maybe... I need to be thicker skinned .....or.....it could be a no win situation i am in and remove myself from it. 
I know it my call.
Thanks for the sanity check


----------



## JHooks (Feb 8, 2006)

It is hard to sit back and do nothing while people say things like that, but it is usually the best thing to do. Arguing with someone like that won't accomplish anything anyway. If these people sit in church and have the opportunity to hear the word, *AND DON'T* hear it,.....then you telling them won't cause them to hear it either. you know what I mean?
Jesus say's several times in the gospels about people hearing, but not hearing! It is a choice they are making. Let the Holy Spirit deal with them. Water on a ducks back......just let it roll off.

Later


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good points from JHooks. I'll just add that as he said we all haven fallen short and are works in progress. With that said, I'll bring up that "R" word. Repentance. I've got a few things (okay a lot) I do that would not align with the word, but I'm truly trying to repent and not fall backwards and do the whole viscious cycle. Their sin(s) aren't the problem, we all do that. It's the not laying those sins at the Master's feet and trying to walk away from them for good. The older I get the more I understand in my life how habits are hard to break, but if you stick with it it can be done.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Their sin(s) aren't the problem, we all do that. It's the not laying those sins at the Master's feet and trying to walk away from them for good.*

Amen ! I have received that comment also. Quote: "All I can do is ask the lord for forgivness". ......and they keep on going on. LOL.


----------



## JHooks (Feb 8, 2006)

Great points to add on there Stuart. Repentance IS the key word. However, some people won't repent, because they are still trying to justify themselves and their sin. They don't see it as sin, even if it is boldy spelled out in the bible. Then there are others sins that are more subtle in nature. We may not even be conscious of them in our own lives. Or we may consider them nothing more than "attitudes",or part of our personalities. I know we have all heard people say and have probably said our selves....."well I just can't help it, it's just the way I am, or the way I feel. or the way I was raised". 
Certain attitudes and mindsets can cause sin in our lives. For example.....being prejudice against people based on the color of their skin, or their nationality, etc..... And so we need the help of the Holy Spirit to show us these things in us, that cause us to not walk in the love of God.

Sorry, I think I hijacked your thread. My apologies.........


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Something else the Bible says is for Christians to not be a stumbling block to others. These guys are stumbling blocks. It is not ok. Hypocricy is not ok. I know that smoking a cigarette or having a glass of wine won't send you to hell(I personally don't do either), but if someone who is not a Christian sees someone who professes to be out at the restaurant having wine with dinner then lots of times the comment will be along the lines of "Look at so and so, and they say they are a Christian!" See how it works. Who do you think is glad of this? God, or satan, .....right.
Hypocrisy has kept more people from exploring a personal relationship with God that almost anything, except legalism.
And that is the real point. Our time is much more valuably spent "working out our own salvation" than to get preoccupied with someone elses. I know that is more easily said than done, but I believe it is true.
Those guys are guilty. But who is not guilty of anything? No excuses for them, hard to keep quiet, yes. But fruitful to confront, very unlikely.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Christ is our example. Other Christians (or other folks who say they are Christians) are NOT our example. We must keep our eyes and our focus on Jesus.

As for the things that those other folks are doing, if they are Christians, their Father will discipline them. It isn't our duty.

Our duty is to lift up the name of Jesus so the Spirit of God can draw new believers to follow Him.

To point out the sins of others does not bring glory to the name of Jesus. (It does feed our ego, which is not a good thing.)


----------



## sewer rat (May 23, 2006)

We all make mistakes. We all do things that later in life we are sorry for doing. I have found that the best thing for me to do in a situation like this is to simply give it to the Lord - and pray for them to realize what they are doing. Ask Him to open their eyes and their hearts. He can do anything - and He will when the time is right!


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

sewer rat said:


> We all make mistakes. We all do things that later in life we are sorry for doing. I have found that the best thing for me to do in a situation like this is to simply give it to the Lord - and pray for them to realize what they are doing. Ask Him to open their eyes and their hearts. He can do anything - and He will when the time is right!


Well said. I'm reminded of my step-sons bracelet...WWJD. Pray and be an example without compromising the Word. 
It is our human nature to find justification for sin. Unfortunately, that won't forgive us. Mistakes and poor judgement are common, but knowing wrong from right and persuing wrong, _inspite of His forgiveness,_ is using His mercy in vein.

My best advise is...get on your knees. Pray for wisdom and for their enlightenment.

God bless you all,
Erik


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Wow thanks for all the responses......I am glad that I am not alone in my thinking. Some great points yall.

Thanks again


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Last week I taught Sunday School for the first time in almost 2 year (4th grade boys). The lesson was about not seeking revenge (David and Saul in the cave). Once they got over the fact that Saul nearly got killed because he was using the cave for a restroom (look--the study guide said it! and even if it's irrelevent or a mistranslation from the Hebrew, I know 4th grade boys!), one of them asked what we should do when someone wrongs us. My answer was "Pray for them." I know we all are taught to do this, and I was able to say, truthfully, to those boys, that I (now) pray with equal intensity for those who do something to hurt me as I do for those I love. I mean, I don't let the sun rise or set on my anger without asking God for help for me and them. It's a little selfish, because I do it to feel better, but it's also in the Big Instruction Book for Live Errants.

Jesus told us to love God and each other, and that if we do this that ours is the kingdom, the power and the glory. Forever and ever.

Mrs. B: prayers still being sent to you and yours.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Way to be Doc.


----------

